# Männershampoo



## DER SCHWERE (3 Feb. 2013)

​


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Feb. 2013)

Möchte gar nicht wissen, was dann im Eier-Likör drinnen ist ... :kotz:


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2013)

interessant, wo kann man das Zeug kaufen?


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (3 Feb. 2013)

Cool !! Ist das kein Gesöff ?


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Feb. 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> interessant, wo kann man das Zeug kaufen?



LOL, das Zeug hatte ich gestern in der Hand  Im Laden von EMP. Wirds wohl bei emp.de geben 

Zur Info, das ist wirklich Shampoo, also nix mit Gesöff 

http://www.emp.de/eier-shampoo--shampoo/art_822369/


----------



## syd67 (3 Feb. 2013)

lol schrei mich weg!


----------



## krawutz (4 Feb. 2013)

Gibts das auch als Rasierschaum ? (Nach AFTER-Shave frage ich schon gar nicht).


----------

